# Cherche un système 9 pour émulateur



## menuisier3 (25 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

Merci pour votre site.

Pour l'émulateur sous Windows SheepShaver, je cherche un système français entre l' OS 8.5 et 9.0.4.

Merci pour une éventuelle aide.

Cordialement


----------



## macomaniac (25 Février 2018)

Salut *menuisier
*
Voici un lien au dossier public de ma DropBox qui va faire ton bonheur : ☞*Install OS9 + MÀJ 9.0.4.zip*☜ (clique le lien rouge).

L'archive compressée fait *381 Mo*. Elle te donne un dossier *Install OS9 + MÀJ 9.0.4* de *510 Mo* contenant 2 images-disques : celle de l'installateur de Mac OS 9.0 = *Mac_OS_FU1-9.0.iso* + celle de la mise-à-jour 9.0.4 = *FU-Mac OS 9.0.4 Update.smi*. Les 2 en version française.

C'est la 1ère que tu dois utiliser d'abord pour l'installation sur le disque  virtuel de SheepShaver.


----------



## menuisier3 (25 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *menuisier
> *
> Voici un lien au dossier public de ma DropBox qui va faire ton bonheur : ☞*Install OS9 + MÀJ 9.0.4.zip*☜ (clique le lien rouge).
> 
> ...


Un grand merci pour ton aide. Mais je ne sais pas si cela tient à la version de l'OS, mais avec le Quick Time 4, il y a une erreur de lecture de fichier vidéo "Erreur - 1856", apparemment la piste son ne se lit pas, Y a-t'il uen solution ? Encore merci.
Juste une précision sous BalisikII ces fichiers vidéos se lisent parfaitement avec OS 7.5


----------



## Invité (25 Février 2018)

Tu as regardé dans leTdB Quick-Time si tu pouvais faire une MaJ ?


----------



## menuisier3 (25 Février 2018)

Invité a dit:


> Tu as regardé dans leTdB Quick-Time si tu pouvais faire une MaJ ?


Il n'y a aucune possibilité de Mise à jour ! Je pense que cette version de l'OS FU est limité dans ses fonctions (a mon humble avis). Existe t'il d'autre OS français de 8.5 à 9.0.4 ? Merci encore


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Février 2018)

Regardes ici :
MacOS 8.5
https://www.macintoshrepository.org/9477-mac-os-8-5
MacOS 9
https://www.macintoshrepository.org/11219-mac-os-fu1-9-0-install-boot-cd-french-universal-


----------



## r e m y (25 Février 2018)

menuisier3 a dit:


> Il n'y a aucune possibilité de Mise à jour ! Je pense que cette version de l'OS FU est limité dans ses fonctions (a mon humble avis). Existe t'il d'autre OS français de 8.5 à 9.0.4 ? Merci encore


FU c'est pour French Universal.
C'est une version complète de MacOS 9 sans aucune restriction


----------



## Invité (25 Février 2018)

menuisier3 a dit:


> Il n'y a aucune possibilité de Mise à jour ! Je pense que cette version de l'OS FU est limité dans ses fonctions (a mon humble avis). Existe t'il d'autre OS français de 8.5 à 9.0.4 ? Merci encore


Hmmm, c'est marrant, j'ai un QT 5.0.2 sur mon ShreepShaver.
Néanmoins je ne retrouve pas d'archive de cette MaJ.
Je continue mes recherches 

Tiens, check tes messages


----------



## macomaniac (26 Février 2018)

Je signale que le second lien fourni par gpbonneau -->


gpbonneau a dit:


> Regardes ici : MacOS 9
> https://www.macintoshrepository.org/11219-mac-os-fu1-9-0-install-boot-cd-french-universal-




et qui pointe à un fichier *Mac OS_FU1_9.0.iso* est exactement la source dont j'ai tiré le fichier *Mac_OS_FU1-9.0.iso* proposé dans mon téléchargement. Je l'avais simplement chargé dans ma DropBox pour faciliter l'acquisition.


----------



## menuisier3 (26 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je signale que le second lien fourni par gpbonneau -->
> 
> 
> 
> et qui pointe à un fichier *Mac OS_FU1_9.0.iso* est exactement la source dont j'ai tiré le fichier *Mac_OS_FU1-9.0.iso* proposé dans mon téléchargement. Je l'avais simplement chargé dans ma DropBox pour faciliter l'acquisition.


A nouveau un grand merci pour ton aide ! Les fichiers que tu m'as transmis je les avait déjà téléchargé sur le site macintoshrepository. Egalement, j'avais trouvé un pack en anglais avec l'OS 9.0.4 et SheepShaver et qui fonctionne trés bien. Finalement je pense, puisque tu me dis que FU est universel, qu'il s'agit d'un bug dans l'émulateur. J'avais tenté l'installation du 8 mais elle se bloque avec un message d'erreur " outil Disque Dur". Si tu connais un autre émulateur, je suis preneur. Dans les années 80, j'avais un Performa 475 et j'ai gardé des programmes, jeux, utilitaires et fichiers. Et puis, il y a le côté nostalgique ! Peut-être si SheepShaver se met à jour, cela fonctionnera, du moins, je l'espère. Au risque de me répéter, merci


----------



## menuisier3 (28 Février 2018)

menuisier3 a dit:


> A nouveau un grand merci pour ton aide ! Les fichiers que tu m'as transmis je les avait déjà téléchargé sur le site macintoshrepository. Egalement, j'avais trouvé un pack en anglais avec l'OS 9.0.4 et SheepShaver et qui fonctionne trés bien. Finalement je pense, puisque tu me dis que FU est universel, qu'il s'agit d'un bug dans l'émulateur. J'avais tenté l'installation du 8 mais elle se bloque avec un message d'erreur " outil Disque Dur". Si tu connais un autre émulateur, je suis preneur. Dans les années 80, j'avais un Performa 475 et j'ai gardé des programmes, jeux, utilitaires et fichiers. Et puis, il y a le côté nostalgique ! Peut-être si SheepShaver se met à jour, cela fonctionnera, du moins, je l'espère. Au risque de me répéter, merci


Bonjour,
Le problème avec QuickTime est résolu ! En fait, je cliquais sur la séquence et il m'ouvrait le lecteur de l'image disque du 7.5. Résolu en ouvrant en premier QuickTime 4 et puis la séquence. Autre problème, peut-être as-tu la solution. Sur l'image du Performa 475, j'ai la suite TopOrganiser que j'ai transféré sur mon nouveau système. J'ai également passé les fichiers correspondants dans préférence. J'ai pu retrouver les sérials de 3 modules sauf TopOrganiser 4.0.6 qui comprend Top Note. Y a-t'il une solution ? J'ai tenté avec ResEdit mais je j'ignore la procédure. Je précise que sur l'image du Performa en 7.5, TopOrganiser est entièrement enregistré. Merci pour ton aide
Pour Info :
TopCalculette :         7000 148 365 78
TopAdress :              7000 203 453 01
TopAgenda :             7000 138 320 01
Manque TopNote


----------



## r e m y (28 Février 2018)

Pour TopOrganiser, il faut peut-être prendre contact avec Ruben Fernandez pour qu'il te redonne ton numéro de licence.


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Février 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Pour TopOrganiser, il faut peut-être prendre contact avec Ruben Fernandez pour qu'il te redonne ton numéro de licence.


Vu que son site http://www.rubensoft.com n'est plus mis à jour depuis 2015, j'ai bien peur que tu n'ai pas de réponse, essaie tout de même via le support... Il y a même un tel via la Boutique. 
TopNote v4 c'est 2000/2002 ?
C'est un problème récurrent quand tu collectionnes des vieux Mac, surtout pour les logiciel les moins connus, venant de petits éditeurs qui ont pu disparaitre.
Un problème de disquette, une doc perdue, et les logiciels vont disparaitre à cause de leur protection.
Si en plus c'est pour récupérer des fichiers perso...


----------

